# Im going to put my ipod in the microwave



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Just thought id share x


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Make a video of it


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

take the battery out and do it!

I cut my wifes ceii phone in half with a table saw.
it sucked - the phone.
I had already bought her a new one.
it was great.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

it was suggested to me last night i just want to know what would happen, like i could put aluminium foil round it too.

If i have my earphones in it, i wonder if all my thousands of songs would burst out and mesh into one ...hmmmmm....its tempting. A bit like the goldfish in the blender dilemma. :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJumS_7X ... re=related


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha how cool is that?

i at least thought the ipod would burst out in song.....and she REALLY needs so clean her microwave, ew!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

Robsy said:


> A bit like the goldfish in the blender dilemma. :twisted:


  .....You never did?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

nope!!!! haha i could never! i couldnt even so much as step on an ant now and feel bad !! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

lol..i know you wouldnt Robs..Im the same i feel bad if i accidently harm a spider while putting it outside...if anything does happen..i blame those pixys.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

im so lost , why are you putting oyur ipod in the microwave????


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

maybe shes trying to "burn" some tunes... :?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Spirit said:


> maybe shes trying to "burn" some tunes... :?


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL HAHAHAHAHAH

Kenny, My Ipod yesterday refused to work for me, so I was thinking of evil things I could do to it. I really would NEVER out my ipod in the microwave, my ipod is my life. If my houe was burning, id leave the dog, and grab my ipod.

KIDDING x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol, good one Lyns "burn some tunes" after I read that I thought that was what Robsy was implying the whole time til I read the whole post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey guys, whats going on in this thread!


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Hey guys, whats going on in this thread!


Ya what happened?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

well i decided against putting my ipod in he microwave afterall, i mean how would i listen to music? i just had to think about it for a while, as i really wasnt my friend, but then we made peace...so i took it out the microwave before pressing "fry mother fker"


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh damn. Now i have to do it to see what will happen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

"Im gonna put my head in the microwave".....wanna watch?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

lyns!!!!! :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Those damn pixys :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

You know, I have never seen anything so stupid. OMG.

I remember when I got my first microwave, I "cooked nothing" by accident. I was certain I'd ruined it and went on the internet to look this up. I found TONS of articles on how to microwave various things, such as a can of beans (that explodes, lol).

At any rate, when I looked at that just now, I thought (and I don't usually think such things, sorry who posted this originally) this is typical of a Western country. We have nothing to do but destroy items that cost hundreds of dollars. :? I now feel guilty owning a regular 'puter and a laptop, both of which will be obcolete sp! in two years.

Ah humanity has gone to hell.

I did see a strange YouTube that was fortunately faked (rather well) of someone microwaving their cat! :shock: Honest to GOD it looked real.

Sorry, I'm crabby tonight. SIgh.
Forgive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Dreamer* said:


> Ah humanity has gone to hell.


Puts head the microwave after all.


----------

